# To build a darkroom or not to build....



## schussey (Feb 5, 2004)

By summer, I will no longer have access to a darkroom....which is terrible. I was thinking of buying a film scanner, but then i thought, that's not nearly as fun. I would really like to build a darkroom in my basement, how much labor/expenses am I looking at? Thanks for the help


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 5, 2004)

If you're in need of an enlarger, I've got one for sale here http://thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3307


----------



## oriecat (Feb 5, 2004)

I just put a darkroom in my basement.  Well I basically turned the whole basement into the darkroom, I didn't build new walls or anything.  I just covered the windows, put weatherstripping on the door at the top of the steps to block the light, moved some workbenches from the garage down, and changed out the sink, put up a safelight, etc...  It's not an ideal situation due to the washer and dryer so dust may be an issue, but it's doable for now and I can always figure out a better solution later.

Some rough estimates of what I've spent:
enlarger n misc stuff lot (ebay, $50)
digital timer (ebay, $60)
black duct tape for windows (over top of garbage bags) - $3
weatherstripping for door - $2, $3, then $5, took a couple tried to find one that worked right
safelight - $20
misc trays n stuff on ebay - $35  (included funnels, papersafe, chem bottles, 5 trays, etc)
print washer - $20? 
grain focuser - $10, need a diff one, I can't use this one
6x6 neg carrier - $2.21, god I love ebay
timer for film - $16.50
2 more trays and hypochek - $12, just bought that today at local shop
filters and graduates - 25ish
80mm enlarging lens - $57, altho the bastard hasn't shipped or contacted me yet 
stuff I just ordered from Adorama - paper cutter, temp regulator thingy, a hose, gloves and some film - $116

I think that's it, except for chems and paper...

You could probably get some of the stuff cheaper, because I got some stuff new that I didn't need to, but then I think I got a great deal on my enlarger, so it all works out in my mind...

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## schussey (Feb 5, 2004)

oriecat- thank you so much for the help. I plan on starting this weekend. Any thoughts on a decent enlarger to go for?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 5, 2004)

I like Beseler and Omega, but there are lot's of other good brands.  Brand of lens is probably more important; I like Nikkor and Schneider (Componon is higher quality than Componar).  

Make sure you get an enlarger that will handle the largest film format you ever dream of using, as enlargers are going cheap these days and a good one that'll do 4x5 on down really isn't any more expensive than one that will only do 35mm.


----------



## schussey (Feb 6, 2004)

So my darkroom project is underway, I have sealed off all sources of light from the area, and clean out the room. I have bought chemical trays, projection print scale, tongs, squeegee, and just the etreme basics. I am on the market for timer, enlarger, etc. The only problem I came across is that I have no sink. Any cheap ways to wash prints?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't know where you are located, but Home Depot has cheap plastic sinks that can be hooked up to existing plumbing, or rigged via hose and faucet.

Remember, once you've fixed film/prints, they are light safe, so you could move them to the kitchen or bathroom and do the washing there.  Running water in the darkroom is convenient, but not necessary.  

I used my bedroom as a darkroom for years, and did all the washing in the kitchen.  Even now my darkroom sink really isn't big enough to handle my 16x20 print washer, so I do it in the bath tub, or even outside hooked up to the garden hose when it's nice out.


----------



## schussey (Feb 7, 2004)

i'll definitly check out home depot- i was thinking that i would have to make trips into the bathroom, but will try anything for conveinience


----------



## oriecat (Feb 7, 2004)

I got my utility sink at home depot!  It is the perfect size for my print washer.

This is the sink I got:

sink list

(Hope that works!)

This is the print washer I got:

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=1330

Glad to hear you have gotten your project underway already!  That was quick.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 7, 2004)

Well I can't get the url to go directly to the page, but the one I got is the 23x25 for $ 17.98.  I never would have thought I could get a sink for 18 bucks...


----------



## schussey (Feb 7, 2004)

Thank you so much for the help- hopefully I win the enlarger that i am bidding on (ebay)......i plan on getting both the sink and print washer


----------



## schussey (Feb 29, 2004)

so- my darkroom is basically complete, its shabby looking, but suits the purpose. My gf's father gave me a huge box of stuff, that he used to use. Inside was everything from trays to the enlarger itself!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 1, 2004)

Beautiful.  Go man, go!!!


----------



## schussey (Mar 7, 2004)

omg! i started printing, and my prints have been turning out so much better than the enlargers i use in class. In class I had been getting alot of grayscales, but now the contrast is alot more vivid, using same filters and such. Could it be the enlarger lens? I dono, I am definitly pleased with my results!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 7, 2004)

I noticed a lot more contrast my very first prints at home too.  Dunno if it's the enlarger or the developed or what, but I like it!


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 8, 2004)

It may be that you were using a diffusion enlarger in class, and a condenser enlarger at home.  Although it is also true that some brands of lenses tend to be more contrasty than others.


----------

